# All I can say is WOW



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok for those that saw my 3 new Baby RBs..well Ive been tossing in pellets an freeze dried shrimp and they munch but only in the dark. I just decided to toss in a shrimp to see if they would nibble on it. They ripped the thing to shreds in 10 seconds!!! MY eyes almost popped out of my head it was so crazy lol. So my three 2" P's just ate a whole 4" shrimp. They look like theyre about to pop. MY cameras batteries are dead or Id post pics. Just had to say somthing that was crazy.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

shrimp is my pygos favorate meal


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

monstermatt said:


> shrimp is my pygos favorate meal


same


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

my pygos go crazy for shrimp, also there second favorite meal is pellets

ime at that size they pretty much eat anything


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

pygos go crazy for shrimp like all piranhas but except for the coloration (best meal for the color) they do not have the proper vitamins and nutritional parameters. piranha's diet must be various, they must eat also fresh fish (they eat everything) and meat, except for pork...
Tommy


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Glad to hear that your little guys are loving the shrimp. Keep feeding them, and mix up their diet with pellets, fish fillets, krill, of course the shrimp, and you will have some monster fish soon.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I feed my two larger P's shrimp but they dont go nuts like these little guys do. I feed them shrimp, several different kinds of pellets and talipia once in awhile when the store has it. Ill try to get a video of the little guys tonight.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I feed my Ps fresh shrimp and prawns as a staple diet. The little shrimps are unpeeled and they eat it along with the shell, legs and sometimes the tail too. The bigger prawns are thrown in peeled, they eat that sh*t till they look like they're gonna explode. And no they dont puke it out. I've never fed any bird/mammal meat. I dont think its necessary at all. Pellets, shrimp and white fish fillet. Nothing can go wrong with that diet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

my guys love shrimp to tey eat it before it hits the floor,
but like said make sure you feed various foods too


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

for some reason my P's never gave two shits about shrimp but they love the hell out of cat fish,frozen krill cubes, and night crawlers but they usually just get enough for a little taste and the rest of their chow is straight pellets.


----------

